# A Lyft driver from Burnsville MN charged with sexually assaulting passenger



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full story: https://www.twincities.com/2018/11/02/lyft-driver-charged-sexual-assault-passenger-burnsville-mn/amp/







A Burnsville Lyft driver is accused of sexually assaulting an intoxicated woman as he drove her and her friend home from a bar, authorities say.

Ahmed Tawane Abdi, 39, faces one count of fourth-degree criminal sexual conduct, according to the criminal complaint filed against him Thursday in Ramsey County District Court.

The charge stems from a ride Abdi gave a woman in her 20s on Aug. 5 of last year, authorities say.

The woman told police she and a male friend called a Lyft after leaving a Minneapolis bar around 1 a.m. that day, and Abdi was the driver who picked them up.

She was intoxicated and had started to fall asleep in the front passenger seat when Abdi started touching her as the vehicle was in the area of Interstate 35W and County Road D, according to the woman's account to police, the complaint said.

She recalled pushing his hand away and falling asleep, authorities say. When she awoke, she told police Abdi's hands were under her underwear, according to the complaint.

Alarmed, the woman said she texted her friend in the backseat and told him to call 911.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lmao yeah right

I'm confident everyone sees through this one this time. This might be the least believable one they ever came up with.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We


BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.twincities.com/2018/11/02/lyft-driver-charged-sexual-assault-passenger-burnsville-mn/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well
Its been at least a week since the Last Uber sex scandal.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The woman's friend verified to police that he had noticed Abdi's hand on his friend's vaginal area at some point during the ride, and confirmed that she texted instructing him to call 911, charges say.
> 
> He told police that he didn't act on it because she never responded when he texted her back to ask if she was serious, the complaint said.


Sounds like a great friend.



uberdriverfornow said:


> When asked if he touched the passenger, Abdi replied, "not intentionally," charges say.
> 
> Physical evidence obtained from the woman's underwear revealed a DNA mixture that matched two or more individuals, including Abdi, the complaint said.


Game over for Abdi.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

“Two or more individuals”

Maybe the problem isn’t just Uber?


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

This is why I don't permit passengers in the front with me. I'm a female so I don't sexually assault men, but my point is this: I had one male passenger who whipped out a wade of money and start propositioning me. I had another start rummaging through my glove box and then messing with the heater, a/c, radio controls, etc. I'm not having this drama. Get the eff in the back, put on your seat belt, and behave. Or get out of my car.


----------

